# Teens and sexting



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Why teens sext.

NPR reports on "sexting ring".


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening all
I think the answer to "why teens sext" is pretty obvious - its to get attention. (I mean duh).

The root problem here is that they need to change the age of consent laws in the US to something that more closely matches reality. A lot of 15 year old's are sexually active. That doesn't mean that its "good" for a 15 year old to be sexually active, but it should not be a felony sex offense. 

Reduce the age of consent to 15, but have more stringent requirements on the definition of "consent" for 15-18. (I'm fine with it being illegal for people in positions of power - teachers, parents etc to have sex with someone under 18).

Also, we need to stop worrying so much about child porn. Its a problem, but far from the most serious problem facing teenagers.


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

richardsharpe said:


> Good evening all
> I think the answer to "why teens sext" is pretty obvious - its to get attention. (I mean duh).
> 
> The root problem here is that they need to change the age of consent laws in the US to something that more closely matches reality. A lot of 15 year old's are sexually active. That doesn't mean that its "good" for a 15 year old to be sexually active, but it should not be a felony sex offense.
> ...


Could not agree more. I think our (Canada's) age of consent laws are more in line with reality than the US.

Here, the age of consent is 16, unless the sex is exploitative in nature (porn, stripping or prostitution for example). In that case, it's 18. 

However,

It has a close-in-age rule. So a 14 or 15 year old could consent so long as their partner is less than five years older than they are. Same for a 12 and 13 but for that age group, the other party must be less than 2 years older than they are.


Do I or most Citizens of my Country want 12, 13, or 14 year-olds having a bunch of sex? Of course not. However, it happens and when it does happen that kids are having consensual sex with each other _(so far as we can agree it's consensual despite their diminished capacity or ability to predict any consequences)_ I still don't think stat. rape charges should follow.

ETA: We still have the provisions for power imbalance though so a 16 year old having sex with their teacher would be stat. rape.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

The US is a crazy patchwork of rules. We have 50 states with 50 different rules on the age of consent. 16 is the most common age, but there are many that go all the way to 18. Most have close in exemptions of around 3 years age difference so sex among teens isn't an issue legally. 

The issue with sexting is that it falls under federal rules (communication is regulated by the feds). Under federal law, any sexual content under the age of 18 is child porn.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

That was what the woman interviewed on NPR discovered.


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

I think it's such a shame. I forgot to take that there are different state laws into consideration. We have the Criminal Code of Canada. So glad it does not vary province to province. A kid being stupid and sending a racy pic or text to another kid should be frowned upon, discouraged etc. But not considered distribution, manufacturing or possessing CP. 

Before cell phones, FB, instagram and the like kids had potty mouths and still played doctor or I'll show you mine if you show me yours. Kids have always been foolish and misguided amongst their peers only difference now is there is evidence. 

If nobody is truly being victimized or exploited, it is not worth ruining lives over with criminal records.


----------

